# Site that Lists Obedience Workshops



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Is there a site out that that has a compilation of obedience workshops being offered? I would love to attend one with my dog over a weekend, when they pick back up again 
Jules


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Not that I know of, which isn’t saying much. I usually just check the schedule of a presenter that interests me and/or clubs near me.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you. I was just looking through Diane's heeling thread and saw a few names. Looks like Connie Cleveland has a few coming up in 2022.
Jules


----------

